# iTunes Purchases and Winamp



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Is there anyway to get iTunes purchased music files to play in Winamp without having to burn the songs to CD, rip into MP3 and reenter all the ID3 tag info? I really can't stand the iTunes interface and have been using Winamp for about 7 years and really don't want to change.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Is there anyway to get iTunes purchased music files to play in Winamp without having to burn the songs to CD, rip into MP3 and reenter all the ID3 tag info? I really can't stand the iTunes interface and have been using Winamp for about 7 years and really don't want to change.


Go Winamp! I've used it just about as long (since version 2) and finally paid for Pro 2 years ago. Worth every penny if you haven't. The gapless playback alone was worth the $20. What a wonderful program!

And iTunes is terrible, plain and simple. :nono2:

Anyway, to your question. The only way that you would be able to play iTunes purchased music directly through Winamp is if they are of the DRM-free variety (the more expensive option on iTunes). Winamp supports AAC natively, but only iTunes itself contains the information for the decryption of your downloads. And, I don't believe iTunes will let you transcode and DRM'ed files either, only burn them to CD (as you know).

Sorry.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pinion413 said:


> Go Winamp! I've used it just about as long (since version 2) and finally paid for Pro 2 years ago. Worth every penny if you haven't. The gapless playback alone was worth the $20. What a wonderful program!
> 
> And iTunes is terrible, plain and simple. :nono2:
> 
> ...


actually the DRM-free now cost the same as the regular songs do, im not sure how long ago they lowered the prices


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

But everything isn't DRM free. I've purchased 14 songs from iTunes and only one is iTunes Plus and that one is the Big Bang Theory theme song. So I guess I have two options, learn to love iTunes or burn and and rip. I have about 870 more songs to go...


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Steve,

I just came across this;

http://www.hymn-project.org/

Open source, falls under GNU license, and looks legit. Maybe this will help you.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow that is sweet! Thanks Pinion, exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Wow that is sweet! Thanks Pinion, exactly what I'm looking for.


I have used that s/w and it works wonderfully...it takes some time to re-covert the protected AAC files but there is very little loss if any of the sound quality.


----------

